# Smokin' Good Time BBQ Challenge, Quincy, IL



## medic92 (Jan 17, 2015)

This will be my first ever competition.  I'll be joined by a coworker, my sister-in-law's husband and a friend of his as a team.  I think our team name will be the C.A.E.V.Men (Carnivores Against Eating Vegetables) unless someone comes up with a better name.

I'm going into this with my eyes and ears open.  I expect to be humbled and I expect to learn a lot while I'm there.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 18, 2015)

It should be fun. Remember to take lots of pics to post.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 19, 2015)

Medic92,
Maybe you should fly one of these flags over your pit area.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175726/are-there-any-other-peta-supporters-on-smf
Keep Smokin!!
Wolf


----------



## medic92 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wolfman1955 said:


> Medic92,
> Maybe you should fly one of these flags over your pit area.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175726/are-there-any-other-peta-supporters-on-smf
> Keep Smokin!!
> Wolf


I thought about it, but one of the partners said we shouldn't be "controversial".  No fun.

I do plan on having a banner made to advertise this site though.  I've learned a lot here and I want to make sure the forums get the credit they deserve if I somehow manage to not make a fool of myself.  If I place dead last I'll quietly take the banner and put it up over someone's area that did better.  ;)


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2015)

Medic Good Luck to you and the crew, have fun and represent SMF.


----------



## cabledude7155 (Jun 10, 2015)

Well good luck to you. I will be one of the KCBS judges for this event.


----------

